
The AP Reveals Details of Facebook/ConnectU Settlement With Greatest Hack Ever - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/11/the-ap-reveals-details-of-facebookconnectu-settlement-with-best-hack-ever/
======
patio11
This sort of information leak happens all the time. One previously quite
common variation was putting sensitive information in a Microsoft Word
document, deleting the most sensitive information, then sending it out while
neglecting to purge the change history.

Another favorite is putting black bars over data to obscure it, without
realizing that the data in the below layers is merely obscured, not
obliterated. (Seems like that happened here.)

My personal favorite is putting sensitive information (such as bank account
numbers on a check) under a mosaic. Why is this my favorite? Because breaking
it typically requires training a neural network (my Google-fu lacks at the
moment but you'll find the article fast if you look). But once its broken, oh
boy, is it ever broken.

~~~
eli
My understanding is that when the NSA redacts a document, the process is to
print a copy, black it out with a marker, and scan it back in to a new
document.

